# Changer email d'identifiant apple



## bartsimp (27 Avril 2020)

Hello,
J'ai un identifiant apple dont l'email est @gmail.com. Il est utilisé pour les stores principalement.
J'en ai par ailleurs un autre en @icloud.com sur lequel j'aimerais tout regrouper, utilisé pour imessages et autres.
Quand j'essaie de le faire, en étant connecté à mon compte @gmail.com sur https://appleid.apple.com/account/manage, j'ai le message " Vous pouvez uniquement ajouter l’adresse @icloud.com qui est déjà associée à votre compte."
Une idée de comment faire ?
Merci !


----------



## ericse (27 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse fusionner 2 comptes Apple ou iCloud, en tout cas je n'ai pas trouvé


----------



## lostOzone (27 Avril 2020)

bartsimp a dit:


> Hello,
> J'ai un identifiant apple dont l'email est @gmail.com. Il est utilisé pour les stores principalement.
> J'en ai par ailleurs un autre en @icloud.com sur lequel j'aimerais tout regrouper, utilisé pour imessages et autres.
> Quand j'essaie de le faire, en étant connecté à mon compte @gmail.com sur https://appleid.apple.com/account/manage, j'ai le message " Vous pouvez uniquement ajouter l’adresse @icloud.com qui est déjà associée à votre compte."
> ...



Il faut faire en l’inverse rattacher l’adresse Gmail sur le compte iCloud. Mais avant il faut détacher cette adresse Gmail du compte Apple. 
La question c’est y a t il bcp d’achat dessus?


----------



## bartsimp (28 Avril 2020)

Merci de vos réponses (que je n'avais pas vues car pas de notif, bizarre)
Oui il y a bcp bcp d'achats sur l'adresse gmail et je ne peux pas les perdre


----------



## guytoon48 (28 Avril 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse fusionner 2 comptes Apple ou iCloud, en tout cas je n'ai pas trouvé



Bonsoir,
Non, effectivement...


----------



## bartsimp (30 Avril 2020)

Merci à tous de vos réponses, donc la conclusion, c'est que je suis obligé de faire une fusion et que ce n'est pas possible ?
Un transfert n'est pas possible non plus ?


----------



## ericse (30 Avril 2020)

bartsimp a dit:


> Merci à tous de vos réponses, donc la conclusion, c'est que je suis obligé de faire une fusion et que ce n'est pas possible ?
> Un transfert n'est pas possible non plus ?



Pas que je sache, mais concrètement quel problème cela te pose ?


----------



## guytoon48 (1 Mai 2020)

Pour tout dire, 2 comptes iCloud, c’est le début des em...


----------



## bartsimp (1 Mai 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Pas que je sache, mais concrètement quel problème cela te pose ?


UN peu de complexité et non mutualisation de certains services, et pas clean.
Ce n'est pas horrible mais j'aimerais bien simplifier / cleanifier


----------



## ericse (1 Mai 2020)

bartsimp a dit:


> UN peu de complexité et non mutualisation de certains services, et pas clean.
> Ce n'est pas horrible mais j'aimerais bien simplifier / cleanifier



Je pose la question parce que de mon coté je préfère avoir 2 comptes séparés


----------



## bartsimp (1 Mai 2020)

ah... bon, je vais prendre le temps d'y réfléchir


----------



## bercoq (4 Novembre 2020)

Effectivement j'ai le même problème . Mon mail associé à Apple ID est très ancien avec une adresse mail que je n'utilise plus ; il a été créé bien avant iCloud ( me ) . J'aurai aimé tout unifié dans mon adresse habituelle @me.com . J'avais espoir avec l'article de Mickaël Bazoge sur MacG mais malheureusement le cas n'est pas prévu .


----------



## bercoq (4 Novembre 2020)

Effectivement j'ai le même problème . Mon mail associé à Apple ID est très ancien avec une adresse mail que je n'utilise plus ; il a été créé bien avant iCloud ( me ) . J'aurai aimé tout unifié dans mon adresse habituelle @me.com . J'avais espoir avec l'article de MacG


----------

